# Official 2017-18 Hand Balm Thread



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> That was a random search result I posted for laughs.


:laughing:

Oh I know it wasn't your thing.

It was just pretty shocking to me. I don't much wander over to that side of the tracks very often. 



Delta


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

B.Johnson said:


> If I get a crack in my hand, I fill it with Chapstick.


I will go you one better. I use chapstick on my fingertips before putting on my gloves. I usually keep two in the truck, one for hands, and one for lips. If your cheap (like me) you can use last years lip one for the hands this year.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> A soak in cider....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


One or 2 at a time:blink:


----------

